# HB starting WTF problem.



## bongo667 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok so about 3 weeks ago my 89 HB started going in spells of turning the key and nothing happening, then a little while later it would start fine. I initially thought maybe the starter or the solenoid was going bad. So I found a lightly used starter on Ebay for 9.99. (I was the only one that bid on it). I put it on yesterday, and the HB fired right up and did fine ALL day yesterday. Now this morning, I drove about 25 miles, shut the truck off for about 5 minutes, then started the truck fine and drove another 25 miles, shut the truck off for another 5 minutes, then started the truck again and drove about 50 yards, and saw someone I knew so I shut the truck off and talked to him for a minute. I get back in the truck and turned the key....and nothing. It is the old problem ALL over again. So I let it roll back and dumped the clutch like always and got back to the office. Now I am sitting here typing this question and scratching my head. What else do I need to check? Could it be the actual key switch? Any input would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check all electrical connections dealing with starter and bat terminal.

check fusible links .

if they look good think about changing the starter relay .

and check the clutch interlock switch mounted on clutch pedal.

and finally some d21s the ignition switch is the cause..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when the truck does not start, do you hear a click? if so I would check the starter relay, its blue, on the right side (eng.bay) double plug in,


----------



## bongo667 (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a buddy come over and we were looking at it. It's the starter relay. I can just lightly push up on one of the wires going into the bigger of the two plugs and the truck cranks like it should. So either the wire is not in far enough, or it is not mating properly in the plug. I am going to clean the contacts and then go from there. Worse case scenario, what is the easiest place to get a starter relay from?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the telephone ..
call you three closest parts store..


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yeah ...this was how I ended up with my 94 D21.

The prevoius owner was experiencing the very same problem. We couldn't duplicate it at the shop, but finally she called me at home and said, 

"I just bought my Dad's new Frontier ...partially because my HB won't start ...again ...didn't start ...wouldn't start, but did, but has not, but doesn't leave me stranded ...not yet! Do you want to buy it?"

I bought it a few months back and put a clutch switch on it and didn't see the "no crank" event for several weeks so I thought I had fixed it. Well, it finally started doing it to me, pretty regularly now, so I put a rebuilt starter on it, replaced the clutch switch again (parts warranty), STILL fails to crank intermittently! ...priced the electrical part of the ignition switch ...and just picked up a new starter relay.

I have not replaced the relay yet, but I will and I'll let you all know if that fixed mine very shortly. I'm glad I ran across this thread.

Thanks, Zane!



-Roger-


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i need a pill...


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> i need a pill...


You're beginning to sound like a woman!

Uh oh, I'm gunna get myself in some deep shyte real quick.:crazy:

Well, anyway ...mine acted up a bunch today. It's not the clutch switch 'cause I can hear a relay under the hood click when I push the clutch to the floor.

My problem is I can't find the "Starter Relay" specifically. AllData's info on the location (and I assume they got it from Nissan), is a big mess. All it "says" is it's a blue relay. Well, there are three blue relays located on the right front fenderwell on my 94 XE 2.4 std. trans.

I need a pill, too ...'cause I have to mow and don't have time to diagnose my own vehicles' problems.


----------



## Al from Jerz (Oct 28, 2008)

bringing this back from the dead...
I think i have the same problem, I want to change my starter relay. Is it the one dangling from the positive battery cable? or is it in the fuse box over the wheel well?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

as stated before, on the right side of the engine bay, behind the battery.. big blue, double plug relay... its the only one like it under the hood


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

it's called the inhibitor relay it's blue and is a double relay all in one...Bypass it with a piece of wire with 2 male spade ends!


----------

